# Looking for a reliable smoker up to $1000



## How2doit? (Jul 13, 2020)

I tried Pit Boss. Twice. Two different models and they both suck. Customer support ? What a joke. 
Anyway, I am not here to be bashing the brand. What should I get for about $1000 that is reliable ? GO...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2020)

My pitboss has been rocking flawlessly for over 400 cooks and customer service has been great. Good luck on finding a smoker. For that money rec tec is probably the way to go


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2020)

If you want to stay with pellets I’d go Rec Tec for what you have to spend. You can get the 590 or save a bit and get the 700.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 13, 2020)

I agree with Jake.  
If you're wanting to stay with a pellet grill, then check out Rec-Tec.  If you're wanting to go all electric, then check out Smokin-it.









						''SMOKIN-IT'' Smoker Model #2D with Digital PID temperature controls
					

Every 'SMOKIN-IT' Model #2D smoker comes with heavy duty casters, 4 Standard stainless steel shelves, 1 Drip pan, smoke box, state of the art PID digital temperature controller.



					www.smokin-it.com
				




For that price and free shipping, you got some $$ leftover for meat!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2020)

If you are tired of moving parts and electronics you could always consider a cabinet smoker too. Backwoods chubby rims about $899.  I love my 270 charcoal cabinet.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

What all are you looking for in a smoker? What do you plan on using it for? Do you intend to cold smoke? Do you want to sear with it?


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 13, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> What all are you looking for in a smoker? What do you plan on using it for? Do you intend to cold smoke? Do you want to sear with it?


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 13, 2020)

I mostly smoke brisket and chicken. Some salmon here and there


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Have you considered an offset?


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 13, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Have you considered an offset?


I have not. I did grill most of my life using charcoal but never smoked. Now that I am in love with briskets and the smoke flavor I don’t know where to start...


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

I’d recommend keeping an eye on Craigslist for an offset if you think you are up to it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 13, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Where are you located?


Spokane Washington 
Any feedback on the Oklahoma Joes?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Everyone says they aren’t built like they used to be.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Check this out https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-journey-to-a-bell-fab-smoker.294158/


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Here is another https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bellfab-smoker.294857/

If you have any questions on these shoot 

 TNJAKE
 a message he should be able to help. I forget the cost but thought they were reasonably priced.


----------



## D.W. (Jul 13, 2020)

How2doit? said:


> I have not. I did grill most of my life using charcoal but never smoked. Now that I am in love with briskets and the smoke flavor I don’t know where to start...


If you want to go offset bump up your budget by 50-100% to get something you won't have to replace as long as you do standard maintenance. If you enjoy the smoke flavor, offset stick burners will yield the best results, but it takes time and attention cooking on one. That being said, you can limit effort and headache by going with a quality pit.


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 13, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Here is another https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bellfab-smoker.294857/
> 
> If you have any questions on these shoot
> 
> ...


Very good. Thanks a lot


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 13, 2020)

I started outwith a similar budget and ultimately decided to spend a bit more and ordered one of these  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-marshal-smoker.  Now I am just waiting on delivery.  I figured I didn't want to buy something and then want to upgrade.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 13, 2020)

Lang!


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 14, 2020)

Rec Tec


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 14, 2020)

Have you thought about about a Weber Smokey Mountain?


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2020)

craigslist and facebook market place may turn up a gently used stick burner in your area that fits your budget.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 14, 2020)

You can get Hunsaker drum for that price if you are not averse to going with charcoal.

I have a charcoal cabinet smoker and I love it.

JC


----------



## SEIYGE (Jul 14, 2020)

I just got a Rec Tec last spring and I love it.


----------



## RiversideCat (Jul 15, 2020)

I got this one and love it. .  This is the double, they have a smaller version also.


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 16, 2020)

So this is the latest. Pit Boss wants me to take this thing apart to diagnose what is wrong. I am not a handy person and the chances of a wrong diagnose is very possible. Is there a brand that provides service if needed ?


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 16, 2020)

How2doit? said:


> So this is the latest. Pit Boss wants me to take this thing apart to diagnose what is wrong. I am not a handy person and the chances of a wrong diagnose is very possible. Is there a brand that provides service if needed ?




Based on your statements, I really think you would be much happier with a low tech, charcoal smoker.  They are very basic in operation, cleaning, maintenance, etc.  Also, if you go with a barrel smoker, you can get replacement parts for every component.  Many can be gotten at your local hardware store.

You can still get near set and forget control on a charcoal smoker by use of a pit controller.

You don't really need to be handy to hook one up or use  a pit controller.

My $0.02

JC


----------



## How2doit? (Jul 16, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Based on your statements, I really think you would be much happier with a low tech, charcoal smoker.  They are very basic in operation, cleaning, maintenance, etc.  Also, if you go with a barrel smoker, you can get replacement parts for every component.  Many can be gotten at your local hardware store.
> 
> You can still get near set and forget control on a charcoal smoker by use of a pit controller.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I am evaluating this option instead


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 16, 2020)

Along those same lines, could consider the mentioned WSM or a kamado style. No mechanicals, and the kamado will outlive you.


----------



## FelicityG92 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you for sharing. I'm looking for a smoker, too.


----------

